# Bosch injector specficiations CIS



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

So i posted in the golf1 forums asking about the differences between these bosch part#
my other post for info
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5564914-bosch-fuel-injector-differences


0437502023

0437502015

im looking for technical specifications about the CC, flow rate, opening pressure, etc
i cant seem to find any datasheets on these
plenty, tons, on the mk2 1.8L engines....

both of these are non shrouded

pic is terrible but you can read and see the differences


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

rabbitnothopper said:


> 0437502023
> 
> 0437502015
> 
> ...


This has been discussed all around the world for many years. The numbers you provided plus in a few conversations other Bosch numbers as well. I have seen where someone has tested at least three of the injectors, 007, 015 and 023 to find the hold, open and flow for each was the same. Say where someone thought the lenghts wer different only to have someone post pictures of them side by side, exactly the same. Some people have written Bosch and got no real answer from them either, just that the numbers match for this or that car. I would say at this point that nobody really knows why the different numbers, maybe just because they were installed in different cars? Oh, the person who did the pressure tests didn't provide the results, just stated they were the same.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

WaterWheels said:


> This has been discussed all around the world for many years. The numbers you provided plus in a few conversations other Bosch numbers as well. I have seen where someone has tested at least three of the injectors, 007, 015 and 023 to find the hold, open and flow for each was the same. Say where someone thought the lenghts wer different only to have someone post pictures of them side by side, exactly the same. Some people have written Bosch and got no real answer from them either, just that the numbers match for this or that car. I would say at this point that nobody really knows why the different numbers, maybe just because they were installed in different cars? Oh, the person who did the pressure tests didn't provide the results, just stated they were the same.




sounds like a dead end unless a fortunate person wants to order all 3, run the flow testing, and publish a report

thanks for your info, that helps


----------

